# How to ID multiple carboys?



## rexmor (Jun 11, 2006)

How do you ID your multiple carboys? I hate to use tape because of the difficulty of removing the residue.


----------



## masta (Jun 11, 2006)

I use the same procedure as with labeling most of my bottles. Simple address labels 1" x 2 5/8 " that come 30 to a sheet.


Most carboys/primaries I just write out labels by hand but we have a template setup to print bottle labels. These labels come off very easily with hot water and a scraper.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 11, 2006)

I use small tags on strings from Staples.


----------



## poppysue (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been using the price tags on strings too. You can get them just about anywhere. Even Wal-Mart has them in the stationary isle.


----------



## Bill B (Jun 11, 2006)

I use price tags with a rubber band or string.


Bill


----------



## smurfe (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't, I just take a guess at what's in it.




But seriously, I have 2 kits going together now and it is actually the first time I ever labeled my carboys. I used so excess stick on letters the wife has from scrap booking. I put an M on the Merlot and a N on the Nebbiolo. 


I had seen where someone attached tags to Mardi Gras beads somewhere. We have tons of those so I might give that a try sometime but overall, I just know which kit is which from where I sit them on the counter.


Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 11, 2006)

We use index cards. We punch a hole in the top 2 corners and tie a string to it, making a necklace for each carboy. Using these cards we can check at a glance each carboy's status. 


Name of wine &amp; start date. Starting SG.


Racking date, any packets added. Oaking. SG. If we did our vigorous stir.


Each racking gets dated and anything added or done is noted. When we rack it's easy to transfer from one carboy to another. And yes, we normally keep them covered with boxes, they are just grouped like that for the photo op.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 11, 2006)

I use that loveable, works for everything, Duct Tape. It has not left any residue on my carboys thus far and peels right off easily.


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 11, 2006)

I use masking tape, comes off easily.


----------



## pkcook (Jun 12, 2006)

I use the little "tape like" stickies that you mark signature blocks with, but I like the idea of having more room to write on so i know at a glance what I have done rather than pull up the log on the computer.


----------



## maize (Jun 12, 2006)

I use "blue" tape that is used for painting jobs. I can transfer a few times, does not lose it's ability to stick to a carboy (even if it gets a little wet), and it does not leave a residue.


----------



## winesnob (Jun 12, 2006)

It's much easier for me, I only have two going.



One red and one white (I started my Sonoma Dry Creek Valley this past weekend.

OH MY PWP, what a nice selection of carboys you have going there


----------



## Brandst (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now I can only have 2 going at once so unless they are the same color I don't worry about labling them. If they are the same color I just use masking or painters tape, never leaves a residue behind and is easy to move from one 'boy to the other if you have to continue racking.

Steve


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 13, 2006)

winesnob said:


> OH MY PWP, what a nice selection of carboys you have going there




You too can do this! But it takes work and dedication! Get yourself some more carboys andcook you up some of that recipe! You know, the one that the Baldwin sisters would cook!



All those carboys are in various stages, including long-term bulk aging. 


We never lack for things to do around here!


----------



## ms.spain (Jun 14, 2006)

maize said:


> I use "blue" tape that is used for painting jobs. I can transfer a few times, does not lose it's ability to stick to a carboy (even if it gets a little wet), and it does not leave a residue.




Ditto.The blue tape and a Sharpie make easy-to-read labels-and no sticky residue!


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 14, 2006)

I poke my finger in my carboy and then taste it. By this method, I can tell the varietal, age, SG, and alchohol content of the wine. It also helps to only have 2 carboys.


----------

